# making candles ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This will be a new project for me. I want to make some candles specifically to deter mosquitoes this year. I've already spent hours on the net researching and am thinking maybe the following would be good choices:

citronella essential oil
waxed cotton wicks
soy wax

The reviews I've read are mixed and seems so much is a gamble with trial-and-error being quite costly; so I would appreciate any ideas/suggestions anyone may give.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

While I am not an expert candle maker, I do on occasion make them. I like wood wicks, but that's a personal choice. And, love soy candles and using soy wax. My tips:
1. Know the flash point of your essential/fragrant oil and then ensure your wax isn't a higher temp when you add the oil
2. To prevent your candle cracking as it cools/hardens, you can warm your candle jars/tins. That keeps the candles from cooling to quickly and unevenly which causes the cracks or shrinkage. Another option is to pour at a lower temp.
Patience and practice also come in very handy.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Hiddensprings.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Sad part is that citronella oil doesn't repel mosquitos. It does slightly mask your carbon dioxide, which attracts mosquitos, but Deet does a much better job. Making candles is still cool though. 

Jeff


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I sell candles and all I have to say is that most essential oils are not certified for use in candles and can release toxic fumes. I believe citronella is one of the few essential oils that you can find approved for use in candles though. Most citronella candles contain a fragrance oil instead. I have often wondered if the fragrance oil repels mosquitoes or if it is something else in the chemical fragrance that bugs don't like. I keep a citronella plant on my porch and make a vinegar/citronella 'spray' that keeps bugs at bay.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I hear candles are selling well in parts of californicate.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope, they will be banned and outlawed as a felony. Too much risk of catching the ground on fire. 
They probably cause cancer too. Everything in California causes cancer.


----------

